# Ruby Coal Conversion Kit - For Sale



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I've placed a classified ad for one of David Bailey's Ruby Coal Conversion Kits. 

If the moderators will forgive and allow this (maybe) break in the rules, I'm listing the kit contents here as I cannot find a way to put the list in the ad(?)

List of parts:
Boiler complete with Water Gauge and blow down 
Blower Valve and pipe work 
Blast pipe/blower with pipe work 
Safety Valve 
Grate and Ash Pan 
Axle Pump and valve box with By-pass valve and Boiler Clack box
Goodal type Filling Valve 
Tender pipe work and fittings 

Extras Included:
Pressure Gauge, 3/4" dia 
Electric Blower (battery operated, batteries not included)
Shovel and Picker
A bag of CoalBoiler cladding (rolled & cut brass sheet to fit) and boiler insulation blanket.


----------



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Chris are you allowed to post your asking price here for your coal fired Ruby? Thanks



Rob from New York


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Please pardon this novice's question: are the images posted of the completed project not what you are offering? E.g. are you are including the tender? Garrett 
P.S. It is so so tempting. . .


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures are of David Bailey's complete pilot model. Parts list above is the complete kit, all parts plus extras. Builder provides Ruby and (Optional) Tender, or Mimi which came with tender. David recommended a Mimi was better starting point since it came with a tender. Tender carries only water so it is not required except if builder wants to use the supplied axle pump. A Tender could be anything a builder likes, builds or steals from another pile of odds-n-ends hanging around their work shop.









I believe one builder posted photos of their Coal Conversion Ruby built as a Forney with the bunker as the water tank. Another built a tender out of a spare Accucraft Shay rear bunker. 

I will try, no guarantees, to find a way to post the instructions. Instructions come with diagrams, etc., of Tender modifications for use with axle pump.

Here are some ideas for what to do with a Ruby as food for thought, Thanks to Vance Bass for collecting photos of and inspiring all these variations. Included in this photo gallery is a drawing of how to make a Ruby Tender.

Things to do with the Accucraft Ruby:
http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/ruby/rubythings.htm 


Things to do with the Accucraft Ruby -- photos and drawings: 
http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/ruby/rubygallery.htm

Check out Andrew Finigen's completed Ruby Coal Conversion in the "Coal Fired Ruby???" Thread.


Accucraft sells a Ruby Tender separately, $289, I think. 



I have always like Ruby type loco's as a simple throw it on the track after work kind of steamer resulting in a few of them now on my shelf, a couple tenders too. I could be persuaded to part with if the coal conversion buyer pressures me. (This is not an offer to sell merely in invitation to harangue me.) 


Again, I hoping the moderator(S) forgive the last above inclusion.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Sold.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Her sister will be at diamondhead this year, #531 (new eccentrics/running gear, can actually pull a large load now!). I am pretty sure larry herget will be there with his buddy with there coal fired rubys, have a coal fired ruby lashup.


----------

